# Cromwell, MN Man Dies In Wood-Chipper Accident



## corndogg (Nov 18, 2008)

CROMWELL, Minn. (AP) ― Authorities have released the name of a 43-year-old man killed in a wood-chipper accident in northeastern Minnesota.

The Carlton County sheriff's office identifies the victim as Eugene Dale Richards of Cromwell.

Richards was working with a wood-chipper when he was accidentally caught in the moving parts of the machine Wednesday.

http://wcco.com/local/wood.chipper.accident.2.847993.html


That,s all I saw so far. Maybe they will have more info later. I also heard of a 71 year old man who was run over by his own runaway tractor while trying to pull out a stump recently. He was killed also.


----------



## MNfarmer (Nov 27, 2008)

I heard about that on the radio right after it happened. The radio said pretty much the same as the article you posted. Sure would be rough on the family


----------

